# Weaving- weaving with roving



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I happened across this video and love this weaving. She shows how to weave with roving 4 different types. Have any of you weavers ever tried this?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

She is a little somber but a good instructor. I have used it in my tapestries, it is a fun medium to work with for tapestry.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Takes me back, I remember it, saw it in wall hangings, and mixed in, the roving I mean, in a beautiful handwoven basket, part grapevine and roving. Back to the "summer of love". Laughing a lot.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I have made bags on a peg loom using roving and also carded fleece. Sorry, don't have pics as my old computer ate them all!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> I have made bags on a peg loom using roving and also carded fleece. Sorry, don't have pics as my old computer ate them all!


Awwww....so sad when that happens. Would love to see what you did. You say you have a peg loom? Is it large, small? I actually bought a Martha Stewart peg loom but it is about a 14x14. And, my GD has taken it over. Lol. I wanted to get my feet whet but I also see to do a scarf, I need to do squares and attach them. I cannot see how to make it continuous.

Here is another square my GD has started....I love that she loves it.


----------

